# Comment créer une Application iPhone??



## mistermagic (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonne Année à tous et à toute, 

tout est dans mon titre. je ne suis pas développeur mais, juste un étudiant en Architecture. 
j'aimerais bien créer une Application sur l'architecture que je voudais ensuite le mettre sur iTunes. 

le problème est que je ne sais même pas par quoi commencer, c'est pourquoi j'ai besoin de votre lumière pour m'éclairer. 
Es ce difficile?? 

Merçi d'avance à tous(te)


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2009)

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/index.action
tout est là


----------



## mistermagic (3 Janvier 2009)

oui ce site je l'ai déja mais ces histoires de Cacao, (ou cocoa je ne sais plus), Open GL, etc... je ne comprend rien a tout ça!


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocoa_(Apple)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_GL

Vous avez vu que sur le site d'apple y a des tutos pour savoir comment commencer à développer ?


----------



## cerealekiller (30 Mai 2010)

mistermagic a dit:


> oui ce site je l'ai déja mais ces histoires de Cacao, (ou cocoa je ne sais plus), Open GL, etc... je ne comprend rien a tout ça!



il vaut mieux savoir déjà programmer en C / C++
Le site du zéro.

et c'est très très long.


----------



## Mattth (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aimerais créer une application pour iphone/Ipad,

Etant novice du système, je voudrais que se soit assez facile :rateau:

et est ce rentable ? comment la commercialisée ? 


Merci d'avance 

CDT


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Août 2010)

Développeur c'est un métier, et ça s'apprend. Va donc faire une école d'informatique ou un fac d'infos si t'a envie d'apprendre à dev.


----------



## Damze (8 Août 2010)

Je te conseille de regarder quelques vidéos sur le net montrant les grandes grandes bases, puis si tu es vraiment très motivé, achète un bouquin spécial sur le sujet, mais c'est loin d'être aussi facile que le HTML.

Cela n'est pas impossible, avec beaucoup de motivation tu peux y arriver, mais comme dit Gr3gZZ : Développeur c'est un métier, tout comme les autres métiers de l'informatique (animateur 3D/programmeur/modélisateur etc...) il faut faire une école de préférence.

Mais bon, y'a toujours eu des gens qui, sans faire d'écoles, ont réussi à faire de grandes choses (Gates & Jobs qui ont commencé dans leur garages, mais ça c'étais il y a fort longtemps ^^)

Si c'est rentable ? Hum...Quand on développe "sur le tas", on fait ça pour le plaisir d'abord, pas pour l'argent, sinon reconverti toi en développeur à plein temps


----------



## twinworld (8 Août 2010)

drôle de question. 

vous êtes allé voir les liens qu'on a indiqué ?

quant à savoir si c'est rentable, ça dépend de votre idée et de la qualité de réalisation. Mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il y a assez peu d'applications qui ont rapporté gros à leur développeur.


----------



## Kevbaut (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même profil que mistermagic: étudiant, novice et désireux de développer une application iPhone.
Mon application sera simple: composée de texte, images et comportant des liens.

J'aimerai être conseille quand au format convenant le mieux et a la direction que je devrais emprunter pour débuter.

As tu avance dans ton projet mistermagic?


Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## pepsisolar (11 Août 2010)

mistermagic a dit:


> oui ce site je l'ai déja mais ces histoires de Cacao, (ou cocoa je ne sais plus), Open GL, etc... je ne comprend rien a tout ça!




Tu n'y comprends rien et tu veux développer une appli ?

A mon avis va vendre des patates c'est bcp moins embêtant que de vouloir prétendre développer quoique ce soir quand on ny' connait rien


----------



## Kevbaut (11 Août 2010)

pepsisolar a dit:


> Tu n'y comprends rien et tu veux développer une appli ?
> 
> A mon avis va vendre des patates c'est bcp moins embêtant que de vouloir prétendre développer quoique ce soir quand on ny' connait rien



On remerci pepsisolar pour son aide précieuse, qui montre un certain don pour la satyre (qui doit être aussi inée que son talent de développeur) je pense que chaque personne qui pose des questions a droits a des réponses chacun y gagneras, pas a être noyé par autant d'impertinence. Donc, UP


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

Kevbaut, as-tu déjà des bases dans un quelconque langage informatique ? En effet, programmer pour iPhone/iPod touch est loin d'être aussi simple que de simplement aligner des boutons et des boites de dialogue comme on le ferrait sous PowerPoint. 
Si tu n'a jamais touché à la programmation iPhone, tu peux compter un mois en bossant 3 heures par jour pour commencer à développer tes propres applications. Nous n'allons donc pas te faire un cours particulier sur le forum, tu imagines bien qu'il faudrait des pages entières. Par contre les liens donnés plus haut sont un très bon début.
Voilà pour la partie "Apprendre à développer". Maintenant, si tu souhaites simplement créer une appli avec des images et des liens (disons des photos de monuments pour reprendre le premier message), alors tout peut-être beaucoup plus simple. En effet avec Interface Builder tu peux faire une application qui 'rend bien' elle sera sympa avec des onglets, de la couleur, mais n'aura aucune intelligence (la partie programmation).
Enfin, sache qu'il y a beaucoup d'exemple de projet sur le net, tu peux donc en prendre un qui correspond à peu près à ce que tu cherches et le modifier. Mais dans ce cas, attention aux droits, en particulier si tu comptes mettre ton appli sur iTunes.
Enfin,puisqu'on parle d'iTunes, il faut savoir que pour mettre son appli sur l'iTune Store c'est payant, et que toutes les applis ne sont pas forcément acceptées.
Pour conclure : il faut être vraiment motivé pour développer sur iPhone, bien plus que pour beaucoup d'autres languages.


----------



## Kevbaut (11 Août 2010)

Oui les bases en html, c'est bien comptatible ou je vais devoir l'adapter a l'iPhone?
J'ai toujours entendu que les conditions d'Apple étaient intéressantes: a condition d'être elligible ils s'occupaient du marketing, distribution mais perçoit 30% du prix.
Je pense avoir une bonne idée et je suis motive, oui


----------



## LaurentR (11 Août 2010)

Il me semblait qu'il y avait des toolkits dans d'autres langages qui permettaient de développer sur Iphone. Ça avait même posé des problèmes avec les nouvelles règles de Apple. C'est un peu confus et je n'arrive pas à retrouver les liens 

Je viens d'en trouver un :

http://www.phonegap.com/

Pour développer pour l'Iphone en Javascript/HTML


----------



## twinworld (11 Août 2010)

Kevbaut a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le même profil que mistermagic: étudiant, novice et désireux de développer une application iPhone.





LaurentR a dit:


> Il me semblait qu'il y avait des toolkits dans d'autres langages qui permettaient de développer sur Iphone.


oui, et c'est pour ça que je demandais au Monsieur s'il avait pris la peine d'aller voir les liens qu'on avait déjà indiqués précédemment. 

Comme y a des tonnes d'infos pour développer sur ces pages, je pense qu'il a pas pris la peine de les lire, sinon il viendrait avec des questions plus précises. 

Du coup, je me demande si ça vaut encore la peine de répondre


----------



## darki (15 Août 2010)

je suis dev iphone j'ai 14 ans et sa fait a peu pres 5mois que je bouffe de la doc de apple donc le secret c'est d'etre a fond dedans aprend l'objectif C et le C 
@+


----------



## h.galland (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Je réfléchis pour ma marque a faire une apli pour iphone sous la forme d'un petit catalogue de 3 ou 4 pages + une page avec 3 ou 4 menus déroulant pour sélectionner taille et option puis passer directement a la validation dune commande par paypal.  Avez vous une idée de la difficulté et du coût 
Merci


----------



## skalli07 (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde  !
J'ai une question àvous poser :rose: , et j'espère que je trouverai une réponse ici  !
Je suis en 2ème année Informatique , je sais coder en C/C++/VB/HTML/PHP , et je viens de commencer le C#, et j'aimerai développer une application iPhone pour mon projet de fin d'année , si quelqu'un voudrait réponde à ces questions ... :
1- Les langages que j'ai déjà étudié sont ils suffisants pour créer une application iPhone ?
2- combien de temps est nécessaire pour développer une belle application  ?
3- je n'ai pas de mac, et je ne l'ai jamais utilisé  ; un PC fait il l'affaire ?
4- pouvez vous m'aider dans le choix d'une application ( j'avais pensé à un jeux, mais je crois que ça serait lent....)??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## paulopiv (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde, 
Je ne souhaite pas développer moi même une application mais en lancer une avec une équipe. J'avais juste une question: 
est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait plus m'informer sur les conditions d'acceptation que apple store met en place lorsqu'ils recoivent un projet?
Car je ne peux pas me permettre de batir une apllir pour me faire jeter par apple ensuite.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2010)

vous trouvez pas les infos sur la page dédiée au SDK ?
http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action


----------



## paulopiv (11 Décembre 2010)

ya surement des infos mais elles sont payantes or on a pas encore choisit le développeur, on veut d'abord voir si on a vraiment aucun risque de refus. Mais votre page est pas mal, mais c'est 100$ les infos!


----------



## twinworld (11 Décembre 2010)

heu... moi je peux ouvrir les liens "getting started" etc.


----------



## paulopiv (11 Décembre 2010)

oe pour ca ca marche mais ce qui demande de payer c'est pour obtenir les informations qui concernent le dossier de l'application pour ca publication dans l'apple store!
Les infos qu'ils donnent ici concernent purement la programmation, mais pour commencer à programmer avec le logiciel adapté, il faut payer... pas fou apple!


----------



## Alias84 (15 Décembre 2010)

Paulopiv: De ce que j'en sais Apple se reserve tout les droits sur le fait d'accepter ou non une appli!

C'est a dire, que si pour eux ton application apporte aucun interet pour des utilisateurs d'iphone ils refuseront ton appli!

Beaucoup de grands developpeurs ce sont vu refuser leurs app...

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire, il me semble que quelque part sur le site d'apple developper, il y a des infos sur l'acceptation ou non d'une app sur le store.

Bon courage


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (15 Décembre 2010)

Apps that crash will be rejected
2.2
Apps that exhibit bugs will be rejected
2.3
Apps that do not perform as advertised by the developer will be rejected
2.4
Apps that include undocumented or hidden features inconsistent with the description of the app will be rejected
2.5
Apps that use non-public APIs will be rejected
2.6
Apps that are "beta", "demo", "trial", or "test" versions will be rejected
2.7
Apps that duplicate apps already in the App Store may be rejected, particularly if there are many of them
2.8
Apps that are not very useful or do not provide any lasting entertainment value may be rejected
2.9
Apps that are primarily marketing materials or advertisements will be rejected
2.10
Apps that are intended to provide trick or fake functionality that are not clearly marked as such will be rejected
2.11
Apps that encourage excessive consumption of alcohol or illegal substances, or encourage minors to consume alcohol or smoke cigarettes, will be rejected
2.12
Apps that provide incorrect diagnostic or other inaccurate device data will be rejected
2.13
Developers "spamming" the App Store with many versions of similar apps will be removed from the Mac Developer Program
2.14
Apps must be packaged and submitted using Apple's packaging technologies included in Xcode - no third party installers allowed
2.15
Apps must be self-contained, single application installation bundles, and cannot install code or resources in shared locations
2.16
Apps that download or install additional code or resources to add functionality or change their primary purpose will be rejected
2.17
Apps that download other standalone apps will be rejected
2.18
Apps that install kexts will be rejected
2.19
Apps that require license keys or implement their own copy protection will be rejected
2.20
Apps that present a license screen at launch will be rejected
2.21
Apps may not use update mechanisms outside of the App Store
2.22
Apps must contain all language support in a single app bundle (single binary multiple language)
2.23
Apps that spawn processes that continue to run after a user has quit the app without user consent will be rejected
2.24
Apps that use deprecated or optionally installed technologies (e.g., Java, Rosetta) will be rejected
2.25
Apps that do not run on the currently shipping OS will be rejected
2.26
Apps that are set to auto-launch or to have other code automatically run at startup or login without user consent will be rejected
2.27
Apps that request escalation to root privileges or use setuid attributes will be rejected
2.28
Apps that add their icons to the Dock or leave short cuts on the user desktop will be rejected
2.29
Apps that do not use the appropriate Mac OS X APIs for modifying user data stored by other apps (e.g bookmarks, Address Book or Calendar entries) will be rejected
2.30
Apps that do not comply with the Mac OS X File System documentation will be rejected
3. Metadata (name, descriptions, ratings, rankings, etc)

3.1
Apps with metadata that mentions the name of any other computer platform will be rejected
3.2
Apps with placeholder text will be rejected
3.3
Apps with descriptions not relevant to the application content and functionality will be rejected
3.4
App names in iTunes Connect and as displayed on Mac OS X should be the same, so as not to cause confusion
3.5
All app icons should be similar, so as to not to cause confusion
3.6
Apps with app icons and screenshots that do not adhere to the 4+ age rating will be rejected
3.7
Apps with Category and Genre selections that are not appropriate for the app content will be rejected
3.8
Developers are responsible for assigning appropriate ratings to their apps. Inappropriate ratings may be changed by Apple
3.9
Developers are responsible for assigning appropriate keywords for their apps. Inappropriate keywords may be changed/deleted by Apple.
3.10
Developers who attempt to manipulate or cheat the user reviews or chart ranking in the App Store with fake or paid reviews, or any other inappropriate methods will be removed from the Mac Developer Program
4. Location

4.1
Apps that do not notify and obtain user consent before collecting, transmitting, or using location data will be rejected
4.2
Apps that use location-based APIs for automatic or autonomous control of vehicles, aircraft, or other devices will be rejected
4.3
Apps that use location-based APIs for dispatch, fleet management, or emergency services will be rejected
5. Trademarks and trade dress

5.1
Apps must comply with all terms and conditions explained in the Guidelines for using Apple Trademark and Copyrights and the Apple Trademark List
5.2
Apps that suggest or infer that Apple is a source or supplier of the app, or that Apple endorses any particular representation regarding quality or functionality will be rejected
5.3
Apps which appear confusingly similar to an existing Apple product or advertising theme will be rejected
5.4
Apps that misspell Apple product names in their app name (i.e., GPS for Imac, iTunz) will be rejected
5.5
Use of protected 3rd party material (trademarks, copyrights, trade secrets, otherwise proprietary content) requires a documented rights check which must be provided upon request
6. User interface

6.1
Apps must comply with all terms and conditions explained in the Apple Macintosh Human Interface Guidelines
6.2
Apps that look similar to Apple Products or apps bundled on the Mac, including the Finder, iChat, iTunes, and Dashboard, will be rejected
6.3
Apps that do not use system provided items, such as buttons and icons, correctly and as described in the Apple Macintosh Human Interface Guidelines will be rejected
6.4
Apple and our customers place a high value on simple, refined, creative, well thought through interfaces. They take more work but are worth it. Apple sets a high bar. If your user interface is complex or less than very good it may be rejected
6.5
Apps that change the native user interface elements or behaviors of Mac OS X will be rejected
7. Purchasing and currencies

7.1
Apps that unlock or enable additional features or functionality with mechanisms other than the App Store will be rejected, except in cases where the application hosts plug-ins or extensions
7.2
Apps that create a store inside themselves for selling or distributing other software (i.e., an audio plug-in store in an audio app) will be rejected.
7.3
Apps that allow the user to purchase access to built-in capabilities provided by Mac OS X, such as an iSight camera, will be rejected
7.4
Apps containing "rental" content or services that expire after a limited time will be rejected
7.5
Insurance applications must be free and in legal-compliance in the regions distributed
7.6
In general, the more expensive your app, the more thoroughly we will review it
8. Scraping and aggregation

8.1
Applications that scrape any information from Apple sites (for example from apple.com, iTunes Store, App Store, iTunes Connect, Apple Developer Programs, etc) or create rankings using content from Apple sites and services will be rejected
8.2
Applications may use approved Apple RSS feeds such as the iTunes Store RSS feed
8.3
Apps that are simply web clippings, content aggregators, or a collection of links, may be rejected
9. Damage to Products

9.1
Apps that encourage users to use an Apple product in a way that may cause damage to the device will be rejected
9.2
Apps that rapidly drain a products battery or generate excessive heat will be rejected
10. Personal attacks

10.1
Any app that is defamatory, offensive, mean-spirited, or likely to place the targeted individual or group in harms way will be rejected
10.2
Professional political satirists and humorists are exempt from the ban on offensive or mean-spirited commentary
11. Violence

11.1
Apps portraying realistic images of people or animals being killed or maimed, shot, stabbed, tortured or injured will be rejected
11.2
Apps that depict violence or abuse of children will be rejected
11.3
"Enemies" within the context of a game cannot solely target a specific race, culture, a real government or corporation, or any other real entity
11.4
Apps involving realistic depictions of weapons in such a way as to encourage illegal or reckless use of such weapons will be rejected
11.5
Apps that include games of Russian roulette will be rejected
12. Objectionable content

12.1
Apps that present excessively objectionable or crude content will be rejected
12.2
Apps that are primarily designed to upset or disgust users will be rejected
13. Privacy

13.1
Apps cannot transmit data about a user without obtaining the user's prior permission and providing the user with access to information about how and where the data will be used
13.2
Apps that require users to share personal information, such as email address and date of birth, in order to function will be rejected
13.3
Apps that target minors for data collection will be rejected
14. Pornography

14.1
Apps containing pornographic material, defined by Webster's Dictionary as "explicit descriptions or displays of sexual organs or activities intended to stimulate erotic rather than aesthetic or emotional feelings", will be rejected
14.2
Apps that contain user generated content that is frequently pornographic (ex "Chat Roulette" apps) will be rejected
15. Religion, culture, and ethnicity

15.1
Apps containing references or commentary about a religious, cultural or ethnic group that are defamatory, offensive, mean-spirited or likely to expose the targeted group to harm or violence will be rejected
15.2
Apps may contain or quote religious text provided the quotes or translations are accurate and not misleading. Commentary should be educational or informative rather than inflammatory
16. Contests, sweepstakes, lotteries, and raffles

16.1
Sweepstakes and contests must be sponsored by the developer/company of the app
16.2
Official rules for sweepstakes and contests must be presented in the app and make it clear that Apple is not a sponsor or involved in the activity in any manner
16.3
It must be permissible by law for the developer to run a lottery app, and a lottery app must have all of the following characteristics: consideration, chance, and a prize
16.4
Apps that allow a user to directly purchase a lottery or raffle ticket in the app will be rejected
17. Charities and contributions

17.1
Apps that include the ability to make donations to recognized charitable organizations must be free
17.2
The collection of donations must be done via a web site in a web browser
18. Legal requirements

18.1
Apps must comply with all legal requirements in any location where they are made available to users. It is the developer's obligation to understand and conform to all local laws
18.2
Apps that contain false, fraudulent or misleading representations will be rejected
18.3
Apps that solicit, promote, or encourage criminal or clearly reckless behavior will be rejected
18.4
Apps that enable illegal file sharing will be rejected
18.5
Apps that are designed for use as illegal gambling aids will be rejected
18.6
Apps that enable anonymous or prank phone calls or SMS/MMS messaging will be rejected
18.7
Developers who create apps that surreptitiously attempt to discover user passwords or other private user data will be removed from the Mac Developer Program


----------



## todizara (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjours à tous!

Je suis nouveau sur le Dev iPhone, et j'aimerais faire une petite application faisant: quant on clic sur un bouton contenant une image au lieu de texte, l'image sera changé après clic.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement!


----------



## todizara (20 Décembre 2010)

gregl308 a dit:


> Il existe aussi maintenant des services en ligne qui permettent de créer des applications iPhone natives sans connaissance de la programmation:
> - appMakr (www.appmakr.com), iSites (isites.us) (américain)
> - YourAppNow (www.yourappnow.com) (français)
> 
> pour des prix relativement abordables.



J'ai vue, mais j'aimerais apprendre la programmation pour iPhone.
Jusque là, j'ai réussi à placer une image et le changer après clic. Ca marche pour la premier clic mais pour le autres, il change juste au moment du clic et revient à l'image précédent. J'aimerais que l'image sera changer au fur et au mesure où on clic dessus.

*le fichier .h*

```
#import <UIKit/UIKit.h>

@interface buttonViewController : UIViewController {
	
	UIButton* myButton;
	

}

- (IBAction)buttonClicked:(id)sender;

@end
```

*le fichier .m*

```
//
//  buttonViewController.m
//  button
//
//  Created by SLVm on 18/12/10.
//  Copyright 2010 __MyCompanyName__. All rights reserved.
//

#import "buttonViewController.h"

@implementation buttonViewController

- (void)drawButton
{
	myButton = [UIButton buttonWithType:UIButtonTypeCustom];
    myButton.frame = CGRectMake(80, 50, 70, 70); //set frame for button
	UIImage *buttonImage = [UIImage imageNamed:@"icon2.png"];
	buttonImage = "icon2.png";
	[myButton setBackgroundImage:buttonImage forState:UIControlStateNormal];	
	[myButton setTitle:@"" forState:UIControlStateNormal];
	[myButton addTarget:self action:@selector(buttonClicked:) forControlEvents:UIControlEventTouchUpInside];
	
	[self.view addSubview:myButton];
	
}


- (void)viewDidLoad {
    [super viewDidLoad];	
	[self drawButton];
}

- (IBAction)buttonClicked:(id)sender
{	
	if (myButton.selected=YES)
	{
		UIImage *buttonImage = [UIImage imageNamed:@"icon1.png"];
		buttonImage = "icon1.png";
		[myButton setBackgroundImage:buttonImage forState:UIControlStateSelected];		
	}else{		
		UIImage *buttonImage = [UIImage imageNamed:@"icon2.png"];
		buttonImage = "icon2.png";
		[myButton setBackgroundImage:buttonImage forState:UIControlStateNormal];
	}
}


- (void)didReceiveMemoryWarning {
	// Releases the view if it doesn't have a superview.
    [super didReceiveMemoryWarning];
	// Release any cached data, images, etc that aren't in use.
}

- (void)viewDidUnload {
	// Release any retained subviews of the main view.
	// e.g. self.myOutlet = nil;
}


- (void)dealloc {
    [super dealloc];
	[myButton release];
	
}

@end
```


----------



## Tom sutic (4 Janvier 2011)

gregl308 a dit:


> Il existe aussi maintenant des services en ligne qui permettent de créer des applications iPhone natives sans connaissance de la programmation:
> - appMakr (www.appmakr.com), iSites (isites.us) (américain)
> - YourAppNow (www.yourappnow.com) (français)
> 
> pour des prix relativement abordables.



J'ai regardé les sites que vous avez indiqués mais je n'ai pas de flux RSS donc impossible d'utiliser ces solutions ... après une petite recherche j'ai trouvé 2 sites qui permettent de créer des applis à l'aide d'un simulateur : 
www.mobileraodie.com --> mais il faut payer avant de tester, cela dit leur appli semble bien faite
www.appquartz.com --> qui est assez simple à utiliser et puis on peut tester son application directement sur un iphone avec l'appli AppViewer.

Voili voilou j'espère que ça vous sera utile 

A+ 

Tom


----------



## ludo69 (10 Juin 2011)

Moi j'ai commencé il n'y a pas longtemps, histoire d'attirer plus de vues sur mon blog et je te conseil 2 solutions : 

1) utiliser des projets (payants et rapide)

J'ai opté pour ça perso, j'ai trouvé un site qui me vendait une app complète pour 16$ us (http://codecanyon.net/item/create-your-own-app-no-programming-skills-needed/270191)

2)  apprendre par toi même (gratuit et long)

Thenewboston.com, si tu es à l'aise en anglais tu progressera très vite!


----------



## tantoillane (11 Juin 2011)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:


> [...]
> 11.5
> Apps that include games of Russian roulette will be rejected
> [...]



Ils ont laissé passé i-Gun, c'est pas bien du tout, non, pas bien du tout  :hein:

Désolé pour le troll, je trouve cette liste géniale 

Sinon je confirme qu'apprendre tout seul c'est difficile, qu'il faut apprendre peu mais tous les jours, et que les "iPhone Development Essential Videos" créés par Apple et disponibles sur iTunes U sont inutiles pour débuter.


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

ludo69 a dit:


> Moi j'ai commencé il n'y a pas longtemps, histoire d'attirer plus de vues sur mon blog et je te conseil 2 solutions :
> 
> 1) utiliser des projets (payants et rapide)
> 
> ...



Et alors, elle est finie ton application ? Elle est bien ?


----------



## amza07 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour je cherche un programmeur capable de créer un programme pour iphone et android ! Merci !


----------



## baguera40 (3 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, un nouveau générateur d'applications mobiles est arrivée sur le marché. La création de sites mobiles est gratuite et la génération d'applications coûte 49 € par an. C'est http://www.creapplication.fr !

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2015)

baguera40 a dit:


> Bonjour, un nouveau générateur d'applications mobiles est arrivée sur le marché. La création de sites mobiles est gratuite et la gération d'applications coûte 49 € par an. C'est xxx!


C'est quoi ce lien sur Parallels Desktop et le rapport avec une application que tu cites dont on ne connait pas le nom ?


----------



## baguera40 (3 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est quoi ce lien sur Parallels Desktop et le rapport avec une application que tu cites dont on ne connait pas le nom ?


Désolé, en recopiant l'adresse du site, j'ai mis un "w" de trop...

Ceci dit je n'ai pas cité d'applications, le post s'appele "comment-creer-une-application-iphone" ; j'appporte donc une solution parmis temps d'autres éxistantes.


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2015)

Donc ce lien... http://creapplication.fr

A retenir, lors de la création d'un message tu as 1 heure pour le modifier en cliquant sur Editer.


----------



## baguera40 (3 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Donc ce lien... http://creapplication.fr
> 
> A retenir, lors de la création d'un message tu as 1 heure pour le modifier en cliquant sur Editer.


Merci , j'ai vu du coup j'ai corrigé. Merci Locke


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2015)

baguera40 a dit:


> Merci , j'ai vu du coup j'ai corrigé. Merci Locke


Ben non.


----------



## baguera40 (3 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non.


Si, j'ai remplacé wwww par www


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2015)

baguera40 a dit:


> Si, j'ai remplacé wwww par www


Non, il faut que tu ailles sur le site et recopier l'url avant de la coller.


----------



## baguera40 (3 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il faut que tu ailles sur le site et recopier l'url avant de la coller.


ah mince, autant pour moi. Du coup je ne peux plus le modifier


----------

